# Hydor korilia/hydor flo question?



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

Was wondering, I have a 14 gallon biocube salwater tank and i just installed a Hydor koralia 240.. was wondering can u hava a hydor flo wavemaker installed or would that be too much water flow?

Thank you 
jep


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

jeppun21 said:


> Was wondering, I have a 14 gallon biocube salwater tank and i just installed a Hydor koralia 240.. was wondering can u hava a hydor flo wavemaker installed or would that be too much water flow?
> 
> Thank you
> jep


 Yup sure can. The wave maker you looking at can be used as a single or a double. But you need the 12v Hydors, not the AC one, like you bought.


----------

